# Japanischer Garten



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da einen interessanten Link gefunden:

http://www.guenter-heymans.de/

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tom, 

die Seite habe ich schon mal bewundert. 

Der Mann hat sich ganz schön Mühe gegeben, diesen Garten zu gestalten. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

schon schoön, aber diese musik raubt einem echt den letzten nerv


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

ich hatte keine Ton an. 
Möchte gar nicht wissen, was ich in so mancher HP schon alles überhört habe.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Vor allem hat da jemand richtig Ahnung von Japangärten. Einen Buddha und ein Teehäuschen in den deutschen Garten zu setzen, reicht eben nicht und sieht eher ulkig aus. Vor allem für Japaner.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

